# Help!! One arm tad



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Have one tad left in water , has back legs and one front arm popped out about 2 weeks ago. The right arm is still inside skin looks like it wants to pop for the past week or so. Any thoughts on why it's not popping out ????


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Forget to mention its a matecho tad


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Do a water change.dont know why but it works for me....prob the temp difference in water.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I will try that . How long after water change have you noticed it pops , I will let u know what happens. Thanks


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Usually in a few hours.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Do u put in Warmer or cooler water than what was in the cup???


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Arm is still in the skin , I have done a few water changes now and nothing is changing. Any other sugestions. He's about 4-5 days away from morphing onto land , tails almost gone


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Can Anyone out there help please !!!!! Anyone have a suggestion to this problem. I had tried water changes every day


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Frogman8 said:


> Can Anyone out there help please !!!!! Anyone have a suggestion to this problem. I had tried water changes every day


In nature this may simply be one of the ones that don't survive. I would leave it in a container with a damp land area with a small, shallow water feature, and see what happens. If it can't crawl up some sphagnum to get out of the water it may not have been meant to be. 

EDIT: If you decide to euthanize, please find the article cited in this post for a humane way to do it. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/527500-post5.html


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

So , odds are the leg will never pop out ???


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Frogman8 said:


> So , odds are the leg will never pop out ???


I'm not willing to place odds on it as I do not know the chances. I was merely suggesting that even with all our help, some just won't make it. The ones that don't deserve a pain free death if euthanasia is used.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for your help , guess I may have to rip treatment . 😿


----------



## Wombat014 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have had _R. Amazonica_ froglets with the same problem before. There have been a few that did eventually get their arm out, but the arm either was spindly or it had some type of shoulder deformity. I think because of the issues that already existed, they couldn't maneuver their arm to pull it out. And I have had a couple that never did pop one of their arms, and did have to be euthanized eventually. 

I know how disappointing and sad that can be. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks , not looking good for the little fella . Going to have to euthanize it😫


----------

